# Ronda 6004 D Swiss Quartz



## Neeko

Hallo,

I am considering a purchase of a brand new Dutch-made watch, it is located in Holland. I don't know if I am allowed to name the brand and model, but it has a Ronda 6004 D Swiss Quartz movement. I know nothing about this movement and cannot find much on it. Does anyone know anything about this movement? Is it a good quality? Is it reliable? Will I be able to find a battery for it in Canada? Any information on this movement will be greatly appreciated.
Dankie!!!!!!


----------



## Martin_B

I have no personal experience, but here's a topic sort of covering this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/hello-ronda-movement-opinions-352023.html

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Neeko

Hello Martin,

Thank you for the link. I have carefully researched the entire Ronda website and all catalogues they posted for online viewing and nowhere did I see the type of movement that is supposed to be in the watch I am looking at. Yes, they do in fact list the 6004.D but looking every dial layout they have for their entire watch line online and have not yet found the dial layout for the watch I am referring to. Am I allowed to post a photo of it here? The watch I am referring to has 2 big hands (minute and hour) and a small seconds hand at the 6 o'clock position. It also has a date wheel showing 5 dates with an arrow pointing at the appropriate date. This curved slot type window is located from the 3 o'clock to 5 o'clock position and is about 1cm away from the outside of the dial. Now I am confused. The watch manufacturer website does not show this dial layout. Is it possible it is so new so as not to be in their website and catalogues yet? Could there be an error in the website listing the ronda 6004.D as the movement? Can you (or someone else) shed some light on this Martin? Can I post a photo of the watch?
Thank you!



Martin_B said:


> I have no personal experience, but here's a topic sort of covering this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/hello-ronda-movement-opinions-352023.html
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


----------



## Martin_B

You can post a pic, no problem, but I won't worry too much. Ronda is a respected movement supplier, and I have no doubts that even in Canada, they have batteries for it ;-)
I will try to see if I van find out a bit more.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Neeko

Martin_B said:


> You can post a pic, no problem, but I won't worry too much. Ronda is a respected movement supplier, and I have no doubts that even in Canada, they have batteries for it ;-)
> I will try to see if I van find out a bit more.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


Hi Martin,
Thanks, here is a pic....










Because I don't have to pay the VAT that others living within the EU have to pay this will be less than what the website shows but then when it reaches Canada it will go through customs and there will be customs fees, brokerage fees, both federal and provincial taxes and possibly courier fees in addition to the shipping fees, it depends on how it will be shipped. So why don't I just buy a watch from a local dealer? We don't have any dealers except those mall ones who have the standard Citizen, Seiko Michael Hill, Timex etc. I have a nice Seiko Solr Dive watch but wanted a more dressier watch and this one I think is really attractive.

Thank you Martin for all your help, I appreciate it!


----------



## Neeko

Martin,

There is another model, 'The Generations', which does not have the slot type curved date window, and it has the Ronda Caliber 515. I suppose this is the same quality as the 6004.D but with a different configuration?










Sorry for all the questions.
Thanks!


----------



## Neeko

I wish all members and their families a safe, healthy, prosperous and very good 2014.....Happy New Year to all! 

After doing some online research, and now that the Ronda website is back up and running (it was down for a while - hence all the questions) I found the following information:

The Amsterdam model has the 6004.D swiss quartz movement which has 5 jewels and gold plated EOL (which means it is repairable). This should be a very good movement.

The Generations model has a swiss quartz movement which has 1 jewel and nickel plated EOL (which is repairable). Should be okay as well.

So now I can proceed with my options of purchasing one of these models. I think they are both very attractive and to me personally they are very appealing. If anyone has opinions on or experiences with these nice watches I would welcome your input.

Thank you all.


----------



## Martin_B

Best wishes to you and your family too! :-!

Glad to hear you have enough confirmation to go ahead. Let us know which one you will choose.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

+1

And after you receive it, share the joy with some photo's!!


----------



## Neeko

Martin_B said:


> Best wishes to you and your family too! :-!
> 
> Glad to hear you have enough confirmation to go ahead. Let us know which one you will choose.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


Thank you Martin. I decided to purchase 'The Amsterdam', the first photo I posted above and with the cognac strap. I am really looking forward to receiving this and will wear it with pride and pleasure. It should arrive sometime during the next 2 weeks and when I receivet it I will certainly post some photos. By the way, one of the owners of Fromanteel is named Martijn.

Regards and bedankt!
Neeko


----------



## Neeko

Bidle said:


> +1
> 
> And after you receive it, share the joy with some photo's!!


Wahoo! Here it is - I received my new Fromanteel 'The Amsterdam' watch yesterday and have some pics for you all. It is designed by Fromanteel of Amsterdam, Holland and is Swiss Made. 'The Amsterdam' model is also available as a chronograph but I already have a couple of chronos' so I chose this model. I personally like the arabic numbers and the unique curved date window and the sword hands. The movement is a Ronda Caliber 6004.D, 5 jewel, gold plated EOL which is repairable (gasp! I hope I never have to mention that again). Sapphire Crystal, quick release system cognac leather strap 20mm wide, 42mm polished stainless steel case, 5 ATM, 10.5mm high. The watch came in a very nice leather case which in turn came in a burlap bag with a wax seal......a different and nice touch. Another unique feature are the coordinates of the center of Amsterdam on the dial. Why did I choose this watch you may ask? I was born in Holland and am proud of my heritage and wanted a watch that, even though Swiss Made, compliments my heritage.

I should have added this earlier. I came across this brand while searching for Dutch made watches. After my numerous enquiries regarding the usual 'watch' questions, all very graciously and courteously answered by Mr. Martijn van Hassel, one of the owners, I took the plunge. It arrived from Holland in my town in Western Canada in exactly one week......pretty impressive considering I've waited a lot longer for items to come from a lot closer. It was a pleasure to deal with Martijn and when we finally make it over there I will take him up on his invitation to visit him. Thanks Martijn!














































Please accept my apologies for the poor photos.


----------



## Martin_B

Prachtig, gefeliciteerd :-!

Groeten,
Martin


----------



## Neeko

Martin_B said:


> Prachtig, gefeliciteerd :-!
> 
> Groeten,
> Martin


Bedankt Martin, ik ben blij met deze horloge. My humble apologies for any incorrect spelling or word usage. I rarely have an opportunity to practice or utilize my Dutch language. I sometimes refer to my Dutch Asterix & Obelix books.......they are great to read as the language for the most part is easier for me.

Groeten,
Neeko


----------



## Martin_B

I thought you'd understand. Feel free to practice here as much as you want.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Neeko

Martin_B said:


> I thought you'd understand. Feel free to practice here as much as you want.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Dankie Martin ......dat zal ik wel proberen en alze edereen wil laagen dat is ook vijn...... ik kan Nederlandse en betje lezen maar schijven gat niet zo goed. Ik hop alleen dat je het wel kan lezen.

I have received many 'Likes' for my Fromanteel 'Amsterdam' watch. They don't have them here in Canada or in the US from I gather. I posted also in the 'other' watch forum and also received many positive response. Of course, many (most?) people on that site have the Pateks, Rolex's and those other beautiful but hugely expensive timepieces. I'm there are members here who also have such lovely watches and I too would like to own one someday, maybe a Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Chronograph Calibre 751A/1,ref# 1532420, 18 carat pink gold/leather strap. Wat en prachtig horlogie is dat.

Dankie allemaal voor je gedult (patience)!
Neeko


----------

